# Separating kittens from mum



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I've just been posed an interesting question via another post in the cat photos section.
How many pedigree breeders separate the kittens from their mum once they are weaned? I have visited one breeder on my search for a new girl recently who did that and I was not too thrilled by the idea. That was not the only reason I decided against a kitten from her but having read the post in the photo section, I wonder how widespread the practice is.
And if it is common, how is it different from taking a kitten from its mum at 8 weeks other than the fact that the pedigree kitten will still leave at 12 - 13 weeks and be fully vaccinated.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Hmm I dont think its that common to be honest, its usually far more common that they stay with mum until the day they leave.

I can only think of a couple of reasons why they would seperate them but continue to keep the kittens til 13 weeks and thats to get mums milk to dry up quicker to either spay or get her to call again sooner :blink:

Other than that I cant think of any other reason unless its something to do with mums health?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Mine stay with their mum and when I have bought kittens in the past they have been with mum -and aunty and neutered uncle too in both Mai Tai and Rosie's case. Unless it is for health reasons I don't like the idea at all.
The breeder whose kitten I decided against just said she had separated them as their mum had come into call. Not a good enough reason as far as I can see and I certainly wouldn't want to breed from her again with kittens only 7 weeks old


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Some breeders I know take the kittens from mum at 8weeks and put mum back down in the cattery. Dont see the point myself as they arent going to learn from mum, its just them & their littermates.

But most have mum & babies together until they leave, so I dont think its that common, luckily! 

The only reason I can see for seperating when mum calls is that her milk can go 'off' I had that before, mum started calling like mad and the kittens were still suckling, started to get upset tums, spoke to breeders & vets who sa\id its due to her calling, so I did have to take mum out for a few days, she wasnt bothered as she was calling! And the kittens were fine all back to normal & eating. After 3 days we put her back in (slowly!) As she had stopped and she run back tot hem washed them and layed down for them to feed  No more calling or tummy upsets. So that my be the reason why she seperated them? As not to breed but for that reason? And shes going back in with them after?


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

How old do you mean by weaned? 4 weeks? 8 weeks? I know a few breeders who separate between mum and kittens from about 8-10 weeks to allow the mums a break. But separating them as soon as they are weaned seems crazy of me. 

Personally I don't like to separate my mum and kittens until they are 13 weeks and going to their new homes. Even if I wanted to it wouldn't work in our house. My cats are constantly underfoot and to separate them would involve banishing mum outdoors in her pen. I know lots of breeders keep their queens outside but I want my babies with me at all times!

xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Kittens in question were separated at 6 weeks


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> Kittens in question were separated at 6 weeks


Definately not good.  I wouldn't be happy with that at all. Don't blame you for walking away...


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> Some breeders I know take the kittens from mum at 8weeks and put mum back down in the cattery. Dont see the point myself as they arent going to learn from mum, its just them & their littermates.
> 
> But most have mum & babies together until they leave, so I dont think its that common, luckily!
> 
> *The only reason I can see for seperating when mum calls is that her milk can go 'off' I had that before, mum started calling like mad and the kittens were still suckling, started to get upset tums, spoke to breeders & vets who sa\id its due to her calling,* so I did have to take mum out for a few days, she wasnt bothered as she was calling! And the kittens were fine all back to normal & eating. After 3 days we put her back in (slowly!) As she had stopped and she run back tot hem washed them and layed down for them to feed  No more calling or tummy upsets. So that my be the reason why she seperated them? As not to breed but for that reason? And shes going back in with them after?


I had no idea that could happen, although I only had one queen come into call while still feeding but they were already 12 weeks and she just batted them off and stopped feeding them anyways - see you learn something every day


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Im by no means an experienced breeder, as only just embarking on my second litter. But taking the kittens away like that just seems plain cruel on mum and babies. 

With my litter last year I let all the kittens stay with mum until they were due to leave at 13 wks , they all gradually left 1 or 2 at a time over a period of a week or 2 and I thought that it was fairer all round on mum and kittens


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Many people believe that it prevents the risk of FIP by taking kittens away at 6 weeks so they don't share a litter tray with mum etc etc and indeed until recently this was advised for homes where there had previously been FIP or a perceived risk.....

However as recently as a couple of months ago, new research was published which suggests that it is really the litter tray hygiene which minimises FIP and not taking the kittens away. 

I personally having only one litter at a time have not separated my kittens from their mum either time although some breeders have given me a very hard time about this while others have supported it. There does appear to be two camps!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

Couple of questions 

Isn't it a bigger wrench on the kittens if they don't have any time away from mum prior to going to a new home?

Do the kittens continue to comfort suckle from the mum up until they leave at 12/13 weeks?

I'd imagine keeping a litter with the mum until they go to new homes would be quite stressful on the mum?


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

holly2009 said:


> Couple of questions
> 
> Isn't it a bigger wrench on the kittens if they don't have any time away from mum prior to going to a new home?
> 
> ...


Responses in bold - it's horses for courses ..... but I believe that kittens going at 13 weeks and alllowing mother to gradually distance herself to be a more natural process and therefore less stressful.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Soupie said:


> Many people believe that it prevents the risk of FIP by taking kittens away at 6 weeks so they don't share a litter tray with mum etc etc and indeed until recently this was advised for homes where there had previously been FIP or a perceived risk.....
> 
> However as recently as a couple of months ago, new research was published which suggests that it is really the litter tray hygiene which minimises FIP and not taking the kittens away.
> 
> I personally having only one litter at a time have not separated my kittens from their mum either time although some breeders have given me a very hard time about this while others have supported it. There does appear to be two camps!


So, in the case of someone with several queens and different breeds too, they might chose to separate kittens in case of the risk of FIP?


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> So, in the case of someone with several queens and different breeds too, they might chose to separate kittens in case of the risk of FIP?


I guess so Lynn. I have several queens but only one litter at a time and my kittens don't mix with the other adult cats until after first vaccination.

I'm not an experienced breeder by any means only having had two litters but I have been advised by more experienced breeders and after reading the latest research I felt that the risk of keeping my kittens with mum was outweighed by the many benefits.

It's a personal decision I feel for each breeder to assess their own circumstances and weigh up the research and the risks against benefits. The risk of FIP is always there whether or not you separate your kittens from mum at 6 weeks and even in a supposed corona virus free household?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

holly2009 said:


> Couple of questions
> 
> Isn't it a bigger wrench on the kittens if they don't have any time away from mum prior to going to a new home?
> *My kittens stay with mum but are independent too, sleeping together rather than with her for example. When they leave they have no problems in settling into their new homes. Neither of my girls has cried or seemed upset at leaving their mums to come here and both spent the time with mums, aunts and neutered uncles too.*
> ...


Each cat is different in most respects though and though I don't personally agree with taking the kittens away so soon I can see that there are reasons for it. Perhaps it is a practice that is falling out of favour as more research is done into the behaviour of adult cats and kittens and their needs are more understood.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

ITs alot harder on mum at 5-10weeks of age, its a natural process of them leaving, mum weans them, mum teachs them, mum tells them to leave home!!

My ones wander the house searching for the kittens when they are younger, but once they are older they arent bothered and quite happy when they go at 12weeks, bit sad for a day, well, you would be wouldnt you! But we stagger it so it gets less. then mums back to normal playing and being herself. 

Also kittens arent ready either, they need to be older, then are alot more confident, happy, socialised, at lest mine are, mine go to new homes, they open the crate the kitten jumps out, plays sits on laps and purrs, everyone always shocked, as previous kittens have hid been nervous etc its a lovely feeling when you get aemail or call about how happy they are, makes my day :001_wub:


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> My ones wander the house searching for the kittens when they are younger, but once they are older they arent bothered and quite happy when they go at 12weeks, bit sad for a day, well, you would be wouldnt you! But we stagger it so it gets less. then mums back to normal playing and being herself.


My girl couldn't have cared less when her first kittens left at 13 weeks. I don't think she even noticed. What a heartless little moo! 

Whereas I was in pieces!!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Dozymoo said:


> My girl couldn't have cared less when her first kittens left at 13 weeks. I don't think she even noticed. What a heartless little moo!
> 
> Whereas I was in pieces!!!


haha my british girl cried at 8 weeks when I put them in the crate for vacs, I was getting them ready downstairs and she wandered upstairs realising they were all gone!

however her last litter she didnt cry and wasnt even bothered, the last one left at 14weeks old, didnt cry or anything! lol! I did though!!"!!


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

I think for cats its the same as any parent - as they get older we are needed less and less until the day comes when we know they are ready to leave and able to handle the world themselves.

I've had one litter before that had to be seperated from mum at 7 weeks as she needed an op and she cried and cried and scratched to try to get at them, I think it was worse as she knew they were there but just couldn't get to them!

All my kittens have gone to their new homes quite happy after leaving mum at 13 weeks usually staggered too - jumped out the box, wandered round, eaten, used the new litter tray and parked themselves either on their new slaves bed, sofa or lap to the amazement of new slave who usually ends up sending me a photo cus they cant believe they've settled after an hour!

Still makes me chuckle thinking back, happened pretty much every time, even from someone who had had a kitten previously and thought it was just a "one off"


----------

